# Sage Barista Express Grinder - Mess!



## Sidnancy (8 mo ago)

Hi folks!

Having had a Sage a few years back that died a horrible death, I reignited my love for coffee with a Gaggia Classic. Unfortunately, my other half didnt bond well with it and so, as of yesterday, we are the proud owner of a brand new Sage Barista Express!

I spent some time getting to grips with a Sage again and im a big fan of it!

The only issue im finding is that, in order to get my required dose, the portafilter is overflowing!

I did have a nice dosing funnel for my Gaggia but its too large.

Ideally I want another dosing funnel for my Sage but it must work with the little 'click button' for auto dosing.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

You can get them on amazon pretty cheaply. I'd suggest a WDT tool as well, also amazon. 

Re the overflow is the coffee super fresh? Usually once its rested a week or so after roasting the volume once ground reduces in the basket.


----------



## Sidnancy (8 mo ago)

Ah, yeah, doh!

I only had a very quick look and couldnt see the extended bit of plastic/metal that would push into the 'button' on the actual machine to activate the grinder. Having looked a little harder, ive found it now and it has the bit to push the button! Winner! Thank you 

As for a WDT tool, it was something I had on my list of things to buy for my Gaggia actually. I did have a quick look but for a little handle and some bits of thin metal, they look expensive. Maybe thats me just being tight haha. Ill have a look around


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

WDT Tool Coffee Distributor... WDT Tool Coffee Distributor Upgraded No Sharp Needles 304 Stainless Steel Mini Whisk for Espresso Stirring Distribution-Patent Pending : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Sidnancy (8 mo ago)

I found something very very similar to that Ben. It should be here today or tomorrow 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Portafilter Funnel for Sage or Breville Barista Express/Pro/Touch in Silver | eBay

I noticed this funnel on evilbay the other day. It triggers the auto dose function. I’m tempted to try it out, especially as I get complaints from higher management about coffee grind mess regularly


----------



## Sidnancy (8 mo ago)

Thinbo said:


> Portafilter Funnel for Sage or Breville Barista Express/Pro/Touch in Silver | eBay
> 
> I noticed this funnel on evilbay the other day. It triggers the auto dose function. I’m tempted to try it out, especially as I get complaints from higher management about coffee grind mess regularly


"Higher management" HAHA! Great way of putting it, ill be stealing that thank you very much!

I actually found a cheaply priced similar product on Amazon. Link below. It arrived yesterday and works really well actually. I was informed fresh fresh beans will grind to a greater volume and so everything was spilling over my portafilter. This gadget fixes that perfectly. Its really quite good. It also allows me to give the grinds a mix with the WDT tool and tamp with the 'extender/funnel' still in place. It twists on quite firmly but its a good fit. The only 1 downside is it does spill a very small amount of grinds around the portafilter and onto the metal bits that lock into the group head. I just dusted them off and it was ready to go!

Definitely worth a buy in my opinion if you havent already


----------

